# What's a 318 really worth?



## mtaviator (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

NewB here, first post. 

I currently live on 9 acres of (mostly) wooded and hilly land. I mow approximately 1 and a half acre of grass (ok- weed and rock). I currently have an old small snapper mower that doesn't quite cut it. Pun intended. 

So anyway, I am in the market for a more substantial machine. I have been focusing in on the 318's but I am open to suggestions. It seems the 318 was better built than most of what I could afford today.

That gets back around to my question. What is a clean 318 worth? It seems like the prices vary quite a bit. Is there anything in particular to look for or check when buying one? I am looking for a garden tractor not a project but don't mind some maintenance. 

Thanks a lot I have enjoyed perusing the site!

Patrick


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Any where from $500 to $2500. Try to find a machine that the maintance history is known. You should be able to find one with a mower deck for under $2000. A completly restored will bring the high end. 

318's are bullet proof and will last forever. You might also look at 322 it has liquid cooled Yanmar motor. They last forever also. The 330 and 332 are the same tractor with the Yanmar diesel. Bulletproof.

The guys over at weekendfreedommachines.com are Deere L&G experts.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum mtaviator!

As far as the 318 they have a well known reputation for toughness and longevity. You may want to expand your search to include Case, Gravely and Wheel Horse. All of them made tough reliable tractors during the same era as the 318. Plus most of them can be had for less money and they still have good parts support. For instance you can pick up a Case 446 in good working condition for $750 - 800. 

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

my neighbor sold his 316 for $1700 in 90% healthy condition. $2000 sounds like a good deal if the hood is in contact, there isnt much rust or any at all, and the hydraulics work.


----------



## mtaviator (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the info. 

There doesn't seem to be much selection near me. My mother in law lives in western IL and her husband frequents auctions. I may see if he can keep an eye out for me. 

I'm also going to check some of the tractors that were recommended. I like the large back wheels on the Case Tractors.

Does anyone know the difference between the 444 and the 446?

Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think it is just engine size. Not sure though. I think both have the same frames and use the same attachments but one has a 14 hp and the other 16hp. I'm sure one of the local experts will pop on here soon to clarify.

Andy


----------



## mtaviator (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks,

I was able to find out myself also to confirm what you are saying. For the benefit of future searchers:

444- 14hp Kohler

446- 16hp Onan

448- I think it came with an 18hp Onan but not sure on that one

My understanding is that otherwise they were the same.

I am looking at a 1981 one owner 444 that has obviously been well cared for (garage kept, washed and greased after each use). He wants 1000 for it. I know they can be had for less but this one looks pretty cherry and its close to me. Am I crazy to pay 1000 for one of these?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

What attachments does it come with? Mower deck? Tiller? Snowblower? These answers will help determine the value. 

If is in good shape and at least comes with a mower deck in good condition I don't think $1000 is unreasonable price. Especially for a one owner well maintained tractor. These tractors are tough so if it fits your needs I would go for it. 

Look at it another way. If you like it and it is comfortable for you to operate it would be worth a little extra.

Andy


----------

